

Light Table a year ago - ibdknox
http://www.chris-granger.com/2013/04/12/light-table-survey-results/

======
ibdknox
The HN community has been especially supportive. Thanks guys - I hope you'll
stick with us. There's a lot of awesome stuff coming.

~~~
jptman
I really hope you see this -> Please please create a 10 min screencast showing
how to use light table. May be I'm being utterly dumb and can't find this
anywhere, but I've looked for a simple tutorial for Light Table and have not
found it. I've downloaded Light Table and haven't figured out how to use it. I
actually use Lein for clojurescript development because I could find enough
documentation on it to get it running, while I am assuming Light Table is
supposed to be much easier to use.

~~~
NuZZ
I support this idea; but I think said cast should be made when light table is
more consumer-ready persay. Perhaps when the dev is satisfied with it being a
sublime-text legitimate rival.

------
aperrien
I'm very impressed with what I've seen from this project, and I'm truly sorry
I missed it's Kickstarter. However, I'd still like to contribute; is there a
way to still donate? Folding money into paper airplanes and throwing it in
your direction doesn't seem like it would be effective.

------
ep103
I see the alpha is available.

Can I find a how-to-use video or blog post somewhere?

------
nnq
not that is matters, but will say this again: how about making
<http://www.lighttable.com/> _readable/usable_ on something else than 1280px+
screens in a room with optimally tweaked ambiental lighting! Lots of peoples
read websites on cheap Android tablets, outside, in full sunlight, you know!
(The same used to apply to chris-granger.com and thankfully it's been fixed,
but the design-mantra for the whole Lighttable project still seems to be "ugly
grays, bad contrast and flat-everything to the point of annoying your eyes
out"!)

------
fafner
Somebody is currently implementing something similar in Emacs for Emacs Lisp:
<https://github.com/Fuco1/litable>

------
o0-0o
FYI, unreadable on a galaxy nexus.

------
wojonstech
What an amazing project that you have. I am blown away watched the video and
installed it right away

------
boggzPit
When does Ruby gets supported?

~~~
efnx
I'd like to know when we can expect a documented language plugin API.

